# Trends in Decorating Sports Uniforms & Fanwear



## Cara_Cherry (Feb 16, 2009)

Spring sports are just starting up and I'm researching current trends and popular requests that decorators are receiving for a magazine article. I'm wondering what techniques and what type of technology you're using to decorate jerseys and uniforms and fanwear. What are you receiving a lot of requests for? Any hurdles you're encountering? 

If you're interested in sharing some information about your business, please respond to the thread or send me a private message. It's a great opportunity for free publicity to promote your business.

Thanks!


----------



## BlueCottonLeann (Nov 12, 2012)

For the past year or so, we've seen a trend towards black and charcoal fanwear and uniforms, with the team colors being printed on the apparel. Traditionally, if a teams colors were red and white, they would print red shirts with white ink and perhaps a highlight black. Now schools and teams are trending towards black shirts with red and white ink. There is some backlash amongst family and school administration who may be more conservative with the use of school colors, but it definitely appeals to the students and fans.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I would guess each sports market is different. BMX team jerseys have mostly abandon the old dark/black look for bright vibrant colors that are much cooler in the summer and as important can easily be identified by family and friends in a sea of jerseys.

The dark styled jerseys died about 2 years ago in our market. Hope to do very few in the future as from a distance they all look the same.


----------



## BlueCottonLeann (Nov 12, 2012)

True, Riderzready - the highlighter/neon colors are definitely back!


----------



## Cara_Cherry (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for replying. Can I reference that in my article? Also, would you be willing to send me a picture or two?


----------

